# شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك



## ginajoojoo (30 مايو 2007)

*شريط حكايات العدرا للشماس بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3227084/489eb4dd/_sharing.html​ويحتوى الترانيم الاتية
حكايات العدرا
يا طيبة_للمرنمة مريم بطرس
مريم ام الغلابة
لما شوفتك
مين زيك
نتشفع بيكى
طوباكى
برفع ليك صلواتى
اسمك عطر
الحضن الدافى

صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## friendlove (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

انا متشكر جدا على تعبك معايا يا جينا وربنا دايما يكون معاكى ويحفظك


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

*العفو friendlove .. مفيش تعب ولا حاجة..انت تؤمر
بس ياريت تفتكرنى دايما فى صلاتك​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

ميرسي اووووي على الشريط الجميل ربنا يباركك
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

*ميرسى لمرورك اختى الغالية السريانية
نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
وياريت ماتنسنيش فى صلاتك​*


----------



## john magdy (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

*شكرا يا حبيبي على الشريط الجميل ده*
*ربنا يباركك وت يخليك لينا علشان تجبلنا شرايط اكثر*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

*انت تؤمر يا جون 
بركة العدرا مريم تكون معاك
ميرسى ع مرورك​*


----------



## fullaty (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

ميرسى على الشريط الجميل ده بس هى الترانيم لية مش كاملة كلها تيجى عند نصها وتخلص 
شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fullaty (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

ميرسى على الشريط الجميل ده بس هى الترانيم لية مش كاملة كلها تيجى عند نصها وتخلص 
شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*



> ميرسى على الشريط الجميل ده بس هى الترانيم لية مش كاملة كلها تيجى عند نصها وتخلص
> شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


ميرسى حبيبتى فيبى ع مرورك 
انا اتاكدت من الترانيم  تانى وكلها كاملة 
على العموم لو جربتى تانى ولاقيتى نفس المشكلة
جربى تنزليه من اللينك ده
http://christianism.us/audio/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=al_id&val=565
وياريت تصلى من اجل امتحاناتى​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

تمــــــــــــــــــام جدا


----------



## fullaty (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

ميرسى اوى على تعبك وربنا معاك فى الامتحانات وصليلى انا كمان عندى امتحانات وعلى فكرة الترانيم نزلت كاملة ميرسى جدا


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

الشريط جميل خالص ميرسى


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*



> ميرسى اوى على تعبك وربنا معاك فى الامتحانات وصليلى انا كمان عندى امتحانات وعلى فكرة الترانيم نزلت كاملة ميرسى جدا


مفيش تعب ولا حاجة انتى تؤمرى يا فيبى
وربنا معاكى ومعانا فى الامتحانات ان شاء الله ويفرح قلوبنا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*



> الشريط جميل خالص ميرسى


ميرسى ليك يا موسى ع مرورك الغالى​


> تمــــــــــــــــــام جدا


ميرسى ع مرورك
صلو من اجل امتحاناتى​


----------



## zambrota (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "حكايات العدرا" لبولس ملاك*

شريط فى متهى الجمال وفى انتظار المزيد وربنا معاكم


----------



## MARYO (6 يوليو 2008)

انا بشكركم جزيل الشكر علي تعبكم معانا وربنا يعوضكم علي تعب محبتكم معانا ولكم جزيل الشكر مره تانيه مينا من كفر الشيخ


----------



## s@sso (23 يوليو 2008)

مرسى جدا شريط تحفة
والمرنم بولس صوته جميل جدددددددددددداااااااااا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شريط جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MARYO (18 يونيو 2009)

تشكر ياجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

